# Imbaba, Cairo



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

After last night clashes in Imbaba, SCAF have issued a statement saying they arrested 190 people who will be facing military trial. Too late for the many dead and injured.

Some people are now saying that it was not just the Salafis but also thugs involved in the arson attacks. Meanwhile, eyewitnesses confirm seeing former SS staff at the scene.

BBC News - Egypt PM in urgent talks over Muslim-Christian clashes

CNN's Ben Wedeman tweets: "Atmosphere in imbaba very tense. Cnn crew had to flee angry stick wielding, stone throwing crowd. Army firing in air to disperse crowd."


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

More details emerging, journalist Sarah Carr's account of last night's violence

Attacks on Mar Mina Church in Imbaba, Giza | Egyptian Initiative for Personal Rights


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

aykalam said:


> After last night clashes in Imbaba, SCAF have issued a statement saying they arrested 190 people who will be facing military trial. Too late for the many dead and injured.
> 
> Some people are now saying that it was not just the Salafis but also thugs involved in the arson attacks. Meanwhile, eyewitnesses confirm seeing former SS staff at the scene.
> 
> ...


Not just former SS staff, some people confirmed aliens in there as well 

But it is important to emphasis that even those aliens were peaceful, it's the Christians that started it all 

Of course it will be anything but Muslims


----------

